# Human secularism



## SolaSaint (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi All,

I wasn't sure where to post this, so I decided this best be placed under false religions. I don't know much about the humanist manifesto's other than doing a little study today under Dr. Phil Fernandez, but he piqued my interest during a study on secular humanism where he was referring to the humanist movement compared to other Atheistic views like naturalism and existentialism. He lectured mostly about how the communists of the 20th century caused more death and destruction than any other religion has done in history. He went on to say that human secularism is really modernism under a different name and I tend to agree. He also said it is more or less dead and postmodernism has taken over in the secular community. All of this has lead me to think about Atheism throughout history.

Looking back to the early church, we see the dispersion (1 Peter) of Christians throughout Asia because of persecution from the ungodly or secularists. I believe this was a "deny God or die." Then I believe the Roman Empire eventually pushed many genuine believers into Europe and it wasn't until the reformation when they began to be truly persecuted in larger numbers, but this was from within the church. In Eastern Europe and Asia we saw how the humanists like Nietzsche and Marx sold the societies a bill of goods that led to the slaughter of millions, but humanism didn't come out victorious. Now in America we have flourished here for 400 years as a Christian nation. However we are now being sold an ungodly worldview of humanism ever since the first Humanist Manifesto of 1933. The difference is how they are approaching or selling it to society. It reminds me of the Glenn Beck post I saw in here earlier tonight; the frog in boiling water. The Marxism of the 20th century didn't work because they rushed into it with thoughts of a quick power grab and they failed to recognize the resilience of the Christian community. Now I'm afraid we have human secularists in key places in our Government even though they won't admit their worldview in public. The radical left is in power of the Whitehouse, Senate, HOR and Supreme court. Slowly ever since indoctrinating our children in public schools (one of the planks of humanist manifesto) we have seen our society turn away from God and to man for all the answers to survive. We are the frog in the luke warm water that is starting to boil and we still don't see the take over. I feel our next dispersion will be the last one and since there is nowhere to go on Earth, Jesus will come soon to usher in His Kingdom. I won't get into the millinialism debate, but I feel we as Christians just may endure some persecution from the ungodly that are now in power. I'll stop rambling for now in case anyone has a reply, thanks.


----------

